# Synthetic MDMA



## MasterS (Jun 23, 2011)

I was told by someone that you can synthesize MDMA without Safrole. Has anyone heard of this?


----------



## tinyTURTLE (Jun 23, 2011)

MDMA = meth. 
fuck that stupid shit.


----------



## MasterS (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh sorry I should add, ignorant comments are not welcomed.


----------



## Ebb n Flo (Jun 23, 2011)

MDMA is not meth.... lol someone must of been a loser in school... I agree if you have stupid remarks, especially ones that dont even make any sense then dont post here!
MDMA is pure Molly. I dont think i'd want synthesized MDMA, it would be like synthesized weed(K2). whats the point of taking it if its not even real?


----------



## Ebb n Flo (Jun 23, 2011)

fake product = fake high

ya know?


----------



## tinyTURTLE (Jun 23, 2011)

MasterS said:


> Oh sorry I should add, ignorant comments are not welcomed.


what about the truth?

Methylenedioxymethamphetamine

bad for the brain.


----------



## MasterS (Jun 23, 2011)

Okay fucker I asked a question and your statement has nothing to do with anything that has been posited


----------



## MasterS (Jun 23, 2011)

All MDMA is synthesized. I am familiar with using safrole oil to create it but again I have been told that you can create the same compound without safrole. Is anyone familiar?


----------



## tinyTURTLE (Jun 23, 2011)

MasterS said:


> Okay fucker I asked a question and your statement has nothing to do with anything that has been posited


i'm talking about mdma.
and the fact that it is bad for your brain.
if you only have a yes or no question (your op is a yes or no question), maybe use google to find your answer.
otherwise, i'll say what i want.
methelene dioxy methamphetamine.
that's what MDMA is.
i don't mind being called ignorant by those who are themseves ignorant as well too obstinate to see the simple truth.


----------



## MasterS (Jun 23, 2011)

... Seriously not making fucking sense. Okay the compound shares a structure with meth. What about it? I didn't say otherwise and it has nothing to do with what I'm asking. Now stop trolling, my question was asked with still no reply. Alternate form of synthesis question would have a natural follow up of how. I know chemistry is difficult for your narrow hippy ass but again, gtfo.


----------



## Ebb n Flo (Jun 23, 2011)

when you say meth people think you're talking about crystal meth.... mdma/molly is bad for your brain. same as exstacy


----------



## Ebb n Flo (Jun 23, 2011)

and besides it doesnt take much to google MDMA to find out what it is.... so typing out a long word doesnt make you a smart person. hahaha


----------



## tinyTURTLE (Jun 23, 2011)

Ebb n Flo said:


> and besides it doesnt take much to google MDMA to find out what it is.... so typing out a long word doesnt make you a smart person. hahaha


i didn't type it, i copy/pasted it. and no that doesn't make me smart. being smart makes me smart.
enjoy your emotional instability and eventual psychosis, kids.
or your parkinson's, if you live that long.


----------



## asdf1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Safrole is not the only precursor to MDMA. There are many. I believe that you can even use saffron in a large enough amount but I don't think it is cost effective. But again, there are MANY precursors.

To TinyTurtle:

1800 some odd posts.... Your fucking with us right?


MDMA is not meth. MDMA if used infrequently (once every 2-6 months ABSOLUTE max) will have no harmful side effects. Nobody is 100% sure on the long term effects of it on our brain because it was only created in the last century. And it has only been popular since the 80's. 

Also, just because something is chemically similar absolutely does not make it the same substance. Meth effects your brain and has completely different effects as MDMA. Structurally similar, yes. Identical, NO.

Seriously with 1,800 posts! You are surely trolling. Or else should just stay out of the HS section with such ignorance.


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 23, 2011)

exactly - mdma is not the problem.. it's all the impurities that are so often mixed with it 



asdf1 said:


> Safrole is not the only precursor to MDMA. There are many. I believe that you can even use saffron in a large enough amount but I don't think it is cost effective. But again, there are MANY precursors.
> 
> To TinyTurtle:
> 
> ...


----------



## ANC (Jun 23, 2011)

MDMA is relatively harmless to your body and brain, even with rather high usage. All the bullshit saying otherwise has pretty much been discredited. In fact quite recently it was said by someone in the medical fraternity that takeing exctasy (which is the dirty form of MDMA) is no more risky than horseriding. I aslo hate meth! It is the cruelest thing you can do to another human being.


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 23, 2011)

anc brings the sense... again..


----------



## tinyTURTLE (Jun 23, 2011)

asdf1 said:


> Safrole is not the only precursor to MDMA. There are many. I believe that you can even use saffron in a large enough amount but I don't think it is cost effective. But again, there are MANY precursors.
> 
> To TinyTurtle:
> 
> ...


i agree that 2-6 months is an acceptable interval. infrequent enough to not deplete dopamine and/or seratonin to a degree that would effect the emotional or mental stability of the user. you go ahead and run your little cockholster about me being ignorant. you're out of your element, donnie.

and if you want to talk about my 1800 posts, realise that ANC up there above has almost 3x as many posts as me and has been a member two months less than i have. you're out of your element, donnie.


----------



## ANC (Jun 23, 2011)

Look guys there is no reason to attack each other because someone is misinformed. I think a better solution is to point at things the other party can corroborate and crosscheck for himself, rather than forceing our views on each other.


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 23, 2011)

dam. badass avatar mantiszm.+rep.


----------



## MasterS (Jun 23, 2011)

From what I understand is people are just seeing other plants that produce safrole as alternatives to the common sassafras being associated with safrole. Most alternatives I find are just other plants that also produce safrole not a precursor that is void of safrole.


----------



## dankillerbs (Jun 23, 2011)

Parkinsons? Tiny turtle... The study your refering to was later admitted to have been preformed with injected methamphetamine, not MDMA. These two chemicals, though similar in structure, act in totally different ways.


----------



## MrEDuck (Jun 23, 2011)

There are many synthetic pathways to MDMA. You can start from allylcatechol, which can be thermally rearanged to make 3,4hydroxy 1-prop-2-ene benzene (I've never been good naming more complex molecules, this is saffrole without the CH2 bridge between the oxygens. Then you make a mixture of basic water and a dihalomethane and drop your almost safrole in slowly /w vigorous stirring. The base deprotonates the -OH groups, the -O anions then perform sN2 reactions on the CH2X2 forming the methylene dioxy ring, giving you safrole. Now perform a wacker oxidation to get the ketone and reductively amminate with MeNH2 and you have MDMA. There are a few variants of this synth, and several other round about synths that obviate the need for saffrole. Best of all none of the reagents used in this synth are watched (the allylcatechol might be but it can be made easily from allylnucleophile and catechol, or by brominating the catechol and reacting it with allybromide.


----------



## MasterS (Jun 23, 2011)

That is perfect, now I just need some rigorous study to expand my knowledge of chemistry so that I am at a level where I'd be able to have figured that out. This post was just out of curiosity from what I heard from a chemist that has much more experience. 




MrEDuck said:


> There are many synthetic pathways to MDMA. You can start from allylcatechol, which can be thermally rearanged to make 3,4hydroxy 1-prop-2-ene benzene (I've never been good naming more complex molecules, this is saffrole without the CH2 bridge between the oxygens. Then you make a mixture of basic water and a dihalomethane and drop your almost safrole in slowly /w vigorous stirring. The base deprotonates the -OH groups, the -O anions then perform sN2 reactions on the CH2X2 forming the methylene dioxy ring, giving you safrole. Now perform a wacker oxidation to get the ketone and reductively amminate with MeNH2 and you have MDMA. There are a few variants of this synth, and several other round about synths that obviate the need for saffrole. Best of all none of the reagents used in this synth are watched (the allylcatechol might be but it can be made easily from allylnucleophile and catechol, or by brominating the catechol and reacting it with allybromide.


----------



## Tenner (Jun 23, 2011)

tinyTURTLE said:


> i'm talking about mdma.
> and the fact that it is bad for your brain.
> if you only have a yes or no question (your op is a yes or no question), maybe use google to find your answer.
> otherwise, i'll say what i want.
> ...


Saying you understand chemistry is so not true! 1 molecule change in the chemical structure changes the compound entirely from physical properties to effects it has on humans! 

Oh, there is a side effect of mdma. Ever since I took it I get this.... massive grin all the time  Whenever I smile I can`t stop smiling either!! I can bring myself upper and upper  

It shows us something so valuable, so precious! That mood it provides, the empathy, the love.... It "crafts" the way we feel, finely... Like a statue maker carves the rock into a statue  Psychedelics destroy our ego and false reality while mdma loads our minds with happiness and empathy! Its almost necessary! 

We compliment people, tell them they are great, appreciate our friends... Now it depends on how you see it, an unreal drug induced state of mind? Or how thankfull and happy we should ALWAYS be? 

/rant


----------



## MasterS (Jun 23, 2011)

haha I love you Tenner ^_^ The only horrible part of ecstasy is all the poorly crafted non-MDMA being spread out there. MDMA has very powerful uses in personal happiness and I use it as couples counseling with my wife once a year.


----------



## codemiister (Jun 23, 2011)

tinyTURTLE said:


> MDMA = meth.
> fuck that stupid shit.


i will agree MDMA is methy. some people like a little extra serotonin with their meth....

i wouldnt go as far to say that it is stupuid or pointless... it has it time and place and it cna be an amazing drug. personally me and mdma are no longer friends because of the tweaky aspects MDMA still has ( jaw clenching) hate that shit so much.

synthetic molly? no i havent heard of such thing. maybe a diffrent drug that can do some of the same aspects as mdma possibly?


----------



## Tenner (Jun 23, 2011)

I love you too man!! ^_* 

I`m well aware of this but theres a saying which is something like "Whoever loves the rose must endure its thorns" True for any drug! I view mdma as one of the most harmful thing I will ingest when things like meth is out the book, but its just SO worth it! People do some dangerous stuff like ride motor bikes, climb mountains, cave diving, para gliding, drink driving, fighting, boxing, cage fighting..... Goes on forever but the point remains  

Taking high doses of drugs seems more introspective, more for the persons themself. Taking lots of mdma is more eyes closed feeling great than anything external (other than music). There can only be a blanket of love so thick, add too much thickness and it tends towards being unrealistic  

And synthetic molly should be fine as long as it has the same chemical formula right? I hope its possible!! It would make mdma more readily available and stop the destruction of the mdma tree, sasaffras is it?


----------



## MasterS (Jun 23, 2011)

All MDMA is synthetic, you cannot find naturally occurring MDMA. I was asking other ways of synthesizing it without procuring Safrole and I got a good response.


----------



## adgas (Jun 23, 2011)

it can also be made from pippernol (spelling?) its the essential oil in pepper. while not as efficient at safrole it isnt as watched and i believe it is the next best route.

and saffron to mdma??? you are very mistaken.

there is ALOT of misinformation on this thread, just because it has "methamphetamine" in the title dose not make it the same as meth.........


----------



## Ellis Dee (Jun 23, 2011)

Vanillin, piperonal, safrole, eugenol, all can be made into MD(M)A through various routes.

Its like a cooking recipe, just find it.


----------



## Ellis Dee (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh yeah.

[video=youtube;t-4L5vRZ_g8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-4L5vRZ_g8&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## BangBangNig (Jun 23, 2011)

It doesnt even have methamphetamine in the title. It has MDMA which is obviously a different chemical than meth. And who ever said mdma is stupid, obviously hasnt tried the good stuff yet...


----------



## canndo (Jun 24, 2011)

tinyTURTLE said:


> MDMA = meth.
> fuck that stupid shit.


You are right. MDMA will put holes in your brain, it lodges in your spine for years and years and it makes you drink too much water all the time. And besides, it isn't natural.


----------



## MasterS (Jun 24, 2011)

"MDMA will put holes in your brain, it lodges in your spine for years and years and makes you drink too much water all the time" None of that is true and is stupid. The spine shit is an urban legend from people not able to interpret a study from the early 90's, "holes" in your brain is also completely untrue, "makes" you drink water all the time. "it isn't natural" that's retarded, what does that have to do with anything? Stay out of my thread with your nonsense and add real information even if you disagree with the use, don't spread lies and hate.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jun 24, 2011)

MasterS said:


> "MDMA will put holes in your brain, it lodges in your spine for years and years and makes you drink too much water all the time" None of that is true and is stupid. The spine shit is an urban legend from people not able to interpret a study from the early 90's, "holes" in your brain is also completely untrue, "makes" you drink water all the time. "it isn't natural" that's retarded, what does that have to do with anything? Stay out of my thread with your nonsense and add real information even if you disagree with the use, don't spread lies and hate.


Canndo was being sarcastic, im pretty sure. He's an intelligent member of our forum. you just dont get him yet.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jun 24, 2011)

drink to much water all the time, hahahahahahaha


----------



## MasterS (Jun 24, 2011)

>.< if so I'm sorry Canndo, I don't have enough forum experience yet haha


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 24, 2011)

i drink a shitload of water already so i would be screwed. H2os easily my favorite drink of all time.


----------



## Tenner (Jun 24, 2011)

MasterS said:


> >.< if so I'm sorry Canndo, I don't have enough forum experience yet haha


I reacted to him like that but then he said something like he did actually have holes in his brain and could hear the air whistling in them when he rode his motorbike  Canndo`s full of good information but it is necessary to drop a few on his sarcastic post so nobody picks it up for real hehehe 

I`d fucking love some Molly right now, I wouldn`t even bomb it, just lick it all up  Yummy yummy!! 

I`m not allowed it just yet though  4 times in 4 months is way too much but I guess I just go a little crazy on new discoveries hehehe

I think MDA is damn cool too, literally had waking dream/astral projection sort of things on that stuff. Its visuals kicked the ass of a tab of cid. Though can`t really compare phenethlyamine and tryptamine visuals, they are just different  I`m not sure if some 2C`s were added into the "mdma" though but the dealer had 2cb, 2ce and 2ci too  First time on mdma home alone wtf would I know  A common pattern that night was "rivers of colour" with plenty of detail, not just a plain colour "flowing" through the darkness of my eyes and these "rivers" had 2 eyes on the tips making them into snakes etc, it was great! So enjoyable with the euphoria of the compound too  Sidenote though, I smoked half an 1/8th of skunk that night too and didn`t have much tolerance 

If that was MDA I`m all in for that stuff though, wonders!


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jun 24, 2011)

I got some methylone, cant find molly any were so i figured i'd give this stuff a shot... we'll see.


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 24, 2011)

i say try 2cb tenner. ive only had it like twice ever and it still leaves a lasting impression in my mind i will not soon forget.


----------



## Tenner (Jun 24, 2011)

mescalinebandit420 said:


> i say try 2cb tenner. ive only had it like twice ever and it still leaves a lasting impression in my mind i will not soon forget.


I`m very fishy about RC`s but I`m deffinately going to try 2CB  People may beg to differ but I like a nice timespace where the side effects are known  Mdma its 31 years, LSD 50years, Ganja=999 years Ketamine has a fair amount too etc... 

2cb has a fair popularity compared to others though and its actually relevant to this topic in a way:

While Anne Shulgin was using mdma in psychotherapy patients she said mdma solved their problems more on the surface but using 2CB was really fixing things out from the inside out  Thats one of the biggest reasons I`m going to try this compound, not that I have problems I want to solve but just seeing how much of a superdrug mdma is, I want to taste some 2CB


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 24, 2011)

you wont be disappointed bro. it was one of the most warm and visual trips that i have ever experienced. i believe the dose was between 22 and 25mgs also. very pleaseant and very clean. the comedown is nearly non-existant. im not really one to recommend different drugs to people but this is one of the only substances that i will actually vouche for besides Lucy, Shrooms, and K. those are my Fab 4.


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 24, 2011)

Clinical use of Ecstasy, also known as MDMA, is being debated again after a study showed it was helpful in treating soldiers suffering from Post Traumatic Stress Disorder (PTSD.)

http://www.inquisitr.com/79698/studies-find-ecstasy-effective-at-treating-soldiers-with-ptsd/


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 24, 2011)

damn i want some 2c-b


----------



## Tenner (Jun 24, 2011)

mantiszn said:


> Clinical use of Ecstasy, also known as MDMA, is being debated again after a study showed it was helpful in treating soldiers suffering from Post Traumatic Stress Disorder (PTSD.)
> 
> http://www.inquisitr.com/79698/studies-find-ecstasy-effective-at-treating-soldiers-with-ptsd/


I can`t help but say this, of course they want it legalised to cure the soldiers... Great use for the drug, send them in the field to do horrible things to each other then get them rolling on E to wipe it all off.. Sounds like its being used more for war than anything else... Just makes me so pissed off to think about it this way, LSD millitary experiment followed by "oh yea brilliant idea, use E to cure the soldiers" 

FUCK!!! (holds the rest of the rant in)


----------



## mantiszn (Jun 24, 2011)

yeh.. they should give the e to the guys in charge of the wars - solve world conflict haha

imagining gadaffi and obama rubbing vicks vapo rub all over each other whilst chewing their faces off



Tenner said:


> I can`t help but say this, of course they want it legalised to cure the soldiers... Great use for the drug, send them in the field to do horrible things to each other then get them rolling on E to wipe it all off.. Sounds like its being used more for war than anything else... Just makes me so pissed off to think about it this way, LSD millitary experiment followed by "oh yea brilliant idea, use E to cure the soldiers"
> 
> FUCK!!! (holds the rest of the rant in)


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 24, 2011)

tinyTURTLE said:


> i'm talking about mdma.
> and the fact that it is bad for your brain.
> if you only have a yes or no question (your op is a yes or no question), maybe use google to find your answer.
> otherwise, i'll say what i want.
> ...


just because it has the word methamphetamine in it, doesn't make it meth. come on.


----------



## Tenner (Jun 24, 2011)

notoriouszig said:


> just because it has the word methamphetamine in it, doesn't make it meth. come on.


Don`t come on, COME UP!!!


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 24, 2011)

thats what she said.


----------



## Tenner (Jun 24, 2011)

mescalinebandit420 said:


> thats what she said.


You mean miss Molly? Yeah I heard her yelling that at me on numerous occasions


----------



## MasterS (Jun 24, 2011)

Damn we need a RIU convention haha! Swapping stories... and 'novelties' ^_^


----------



## canndo (Jun 24, 2011)

MasterS said:


> >.< if so I'm sorry Canndo, I don't have enough forum experience yet haha


Don't sweat it Master, I am also the guy who is looking for upside down tomato seeds for his topsy turvey. But MDMA is, like, speed mixed with ketamine and valium. It was used as a chemical weapon in WWI and given to the troops in Vietnam in order to make them more effiient killers. Only years later the navy seals who were taking it discovered that they didn't really want to kill the gooks but hug them so they had to abadon the experiment and that is when they discovered PCP which is a ingredient in some energy drinks now.


(thanks for the complement Darth but I am not smart any more because of all the holes in my brain)


----------



## Tenner (Jun 24, 2011)

canndo said:


> Don't sweat it Master, I am also the guy who is looking for upside down tomato seeds for his topsy turvey. But MDMA is, like, speed mixed with ketamine and valium. It was used as a chemical weapon in WWI and given to the troops in Vietnam in order to make them more effiient killers. Only years later the navy seals who were taking it discovered that they didn't really want to kill the gooks but hug them so they had to abadon the experiment and that is when they discovered PCP which is a ingredient in some energy drinks now.
> 
> (thanks for the complement Darth but I am not smart any more because of all the holes in my brain)


Ahhh he is a casualty 

I got you though bro! Don`t sit there dribbling out of your mouth and looking at the screen. Want it to all go away? I got the STUFF!!!



Just add water!


----------



## Martins (Jun 24, 2011)

You can synth MDMA from piperonal wich can be isolated from black peppers.


----------



## MasterS (Jun 24, 2011)

Hm, now I must figure out cost effectiveness.


----------



## Martins (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes it costs pretty much i would better buy it off the street and then test it with marquis.


----------



## adgas (Jun 24, 2011)

BangBangNig said:


> It doesnt even have methamphetamine in the title. It has MDMA which is obviously a different chemical than meth. And who ever said mdma is stupid, obviously hasnt tried the good stuff yet...


are you joking???

methylenedioxyMETHAMPHETAMINE (MDMA)

and all those MYTHS about holes in the brain etc are exactly that. and it does not collect in your spinal fluid. if that were true i wud have one massive spine haha.

check out bluelight.ru or another drug forum for the facts not just what you herd from a friend of a friend.


----------



## adgas (Jun 24, 2011)

your going to need at least 2 years of organic chemistry under your belt if your going to synth mdma. let alone getting the chemicals without setting off the DEA's alarms. and then theres the glassware. a few grand for that (thats if you even have a source) its alot harder that "just like a cooking recipe" theres a whole lot of basic chemistry techniques youll need to know. 

its esier to buy it on the street and test it like martins said. less heat from the po po and just simply easier. if you want pure then buy a whole heap of mdma pills and google what an acetone wash is. that is doable and you will be left with pure mdma (if all that was in the pills to begin with was mdma and fillers)


----------



## Ellis Dee (Jun 25, 2011)

With all do respect, it is just like a cooking recipe. Granted its not as easy as baking a cake, but if you can bake a cake then you can make substituted amphetamines no problem. Sure a few thousand for glassware and a few thousand of precursors, but then your fucking laughing. Also never expect yields over 20% if your an amateur, clean is king.

I myself would never get into the MDMA market, way to saturated and unambitious.


----------



## MasterS (Jun 25, 2011)

I have no intentions of getting into a the market. Although the one here is saturated with a little actual MDMA as possible and a whole generation is being deprived I am not interested. I have chemistry schooling from years ago and plan on getting much more before I even attempt to experiment. The norm for me is to become overly qualified to start something.


----------



## canndo (Jun 25, 2011)

adgas said:


> your going to need at least 2 years of organic chemistry under your belt if your going to synth mdma. let alone getting the chemicals without setting off the DEA's alarms. and then theres the glassware. a few grand for that (thats if you even have a source) its alot harder that "just like a cooking recipe" theres a whole lot of basic chemistry techniques youll need to know.
> 
> its esier to buy it on the street and test it like martins said. less heat from the po po and just simply easier. if you want pure then buy a whole heap of mdma pills and google what an acetone wash is. that is doable and you will be left with pure mdma (if all that was in the pills to begin with was mdma and fillers)


Although some chemistry background would be best, it is not really a prerequisite. The only chemical that is remotely worrisome is the sassafras oil and there are ways around that. The oil is used for candle and soap making. Get your nitro at the local speed shop. Get your catalist at a good camera supply store, many of the other chems can be gotten from, of all places, Ebay. 

Your equpment is going to be a bitch but if you hang around e-bay it won't take all that long and certainly not thousands for everything you need from mag stirers to vacuum pumps.. Forgive me my spelling and typos here folks, I am working on a crappy machine as I crashed my base computer AND my laptop yesterday.


----------



## BangBangNig (Jun 25, 2011)

adgas said:


> are you joking???
> 
> methylenedioxyMETHAMPHETAMINE (MDMA)
> 
> ...


 Ok and obviously MDMA is a different chemical than meth? Am i right or wrong....? And i dont need to go to bluelight to find out what i need to know. Im sure i can find it here where im comfortable. And lastly, id rather listen to my friends who i know on a personal level and are aware of the dangers of the drug, than take advice from someone i know nothing about or even know at all. Thanks for the tips though buddy


----------



## Martins (Jun 25, 2011)

Meth isnt MDMA!
Meth is crap and life fucker but *Molly Makes U a Better Person*


----------



## Martins (Jun 25, 2011)

How can someone compare something like meth with Molly 
LOL 
thats unbelievable


----------



## BangBangNig (Jun 25, 2011)

I agree. :]]]]]


----------



## Martins (Jun 25, 2011)

Yesssssss!!!!!


----------



## Tenner (Jun 25, 2011)

OOoooOOOoo can`t wait for my next rooooool!!! 

Gotta wait for the magic though


----------



## canndo (Jun 25, 2011)

Martins said:


> Meth isnt MDMA!
> Meth is crap and life fucker but *Molly Makes U a Better Person*


 
Oh I don't know. Meth taking will ensure the space under your kitchen sink is clean and your coversations with others will be fully animated.


----------

